# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  b-12 injections legal?

## sloth9

Ok I was reading about using a b-12 injection to back up your gear so you dont waste a drop of gear. Well I was wondering is a b-12 injection legal, can you go buy it without a prescription, can you just order it, or is it a gray area? I was going to put this in the supplement forum but this is pertaining to gear injections so I chose this spot, but if the mods feel it needs to be moved I understand. Thankyou

----------


## MD22

It's a vitamin. So yes it's legal... At least where I am... Just had a bottle shipped to myself this week.

----------


## sloth9

I figured much is there a certain type I should buy?

----------


## Phate

> It's a vitamin. So yes it's legal... At least where I am... Just had a bottle shipped to myself this week.


depends on where he is, if he wants to pick it up from the pharmacy he might have to get a script


OP where are you located

----------


## sloth9

Texas.

----------


## Nicotine

im in ontario canada, i just picked up 6 10ml bottles over the counter. $4 each!

some states require a prescription, some are over the counter. easy way to find out, ask a pharmacist!

----------


## domeyeahaigh

dude just order off the internet

its not illegal to have, but most places probably will not hook it up...just like syringes...ever try to go buy these in a pharmacy lol???? 

i know i have plenty of times and usually i gotta hit up a few different places before i am successful

----------


## laduem88

not to thread jack but is b12 a intra muscular injection just like everything else? (sorry if its a dumb question)

----------


## sloth9

> not to thread jack but is b12 a intra muscular injection just like everything else? (sorry if its a dumb question)


from what I read it is intramuscular and subcutaneous, alot of people use slin needles, I will use it to push out the leftover juice out of the needle, so it will be intramuscular for me.





> dude just order off the internet
> 
> its not illegal to have, but most places probably will not hook it up...just like syringes...ever try to go buy these in a pharmacy lol???? 
> 
> i know i have plenty of times and usually i gotta hit up a few different places before i am successful


yeah I had worked in a pharmacy and so everyone in this area knows me so I have a hard time getting needles too, they all know I am healthy and dont need them lol, so I know exactly what you mean. I just order them.

----------


## laduem88

> from what I read it is intramuscular and subcutaneous, alot of people use slin needles, I will use it to push out the leftover juice out of the needle, so it will be intramuscular for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I had worked in a pharmacy and so everyone in this area knows me so I have a hard time getting needles too, they all know I am healthy and dont need them lol, so I know exactly what you mean. I just order them.


yea i live in Missouri and i got needles and syringes all the time from a pharmacy and the other day i went to go get some 25g needles and they said on the box it now says you need a script...thank god he let me get 10, he just wouldent let me get 20  :Wink/Grin: 

not to thread jack again but how often do you need to inject b12? also whats a good dosage?

----------


## sloth9

I have found a 500mcgs to 1000mcgs a week all the way to once a month, just depending on how the first one effects you. The stuff I just got is 1000mcgs in one ml so I am actually going to use about a 3rd of a ml per injection, mainly because sustanon needs to be injected every other day, I have been injecting every 2 days or on the 3rd day which ever terminology you approve of. but because of this I dont want to give myself too much. I mean from my research on b12 no one has overdosed but too much of a good thing can be bad, most of the time, you know. I hope that helped you, I do want you to know some people believe the b12 shots are a myth or a placebo, I feel that it works, but you can get the same cheaper out of a good quality pill. Like I said I am using the b12 to get more out of my needle, and I have never used injectable b12 but I know the pills work and make a difference. My main thing is I am not as irritable at the house when I take it, and I dont seem to need my adderall either I am looking forward to trying it out.

----------


## knir

I want to make up my own B12 + Lipotropics + Myoden injectable cocktail. The injectables that I have been able to find are soooo expensive and am hoping someone will have the recipe so that I can make it myself. The vitamin cocktail included in the B12 and Lipotropic shots are compounds that enhance liver function and increase the flow of fats and bile from the liver and gallbladder. By definition, a lipotropic substance decreases the deposit, or speeds up the removal of fat within the liver. The key amino acids used to make these shots are: Vitamin B12, Choline, Methione, and Inositol.

Another injection is called Lipo-den. It's supposed to help with the Potassium and Sodium exchange in the body. It already has the B12 and Lipotropics in it (which I already know works), but adds another amino acid called Adenosine (this is the part that deals with the Potassium/Sodium). 

I have been able to buy the b12 without any problems but I guess I will have to buy the liquid injectable Choline, Methione, and Inositol & Adenosine and not sure of the proportions to the b12. 

Any help in pointing me in the right direction is greatly appreciated.

----------


## MikeMilo

My Chronic Fatigue Doctor gave me a prescription for injectable Hydroxocobalamin that is 10,000mcg/ml, it has to be made at a compounding lab and it costs $50 for 10ml, but with insurance I get it for $13 a vial. 
I inject 3 times a week. 
My blood tests say 211-911pg/ml is the normal range, mine is >2000!
When I first started I really got a kick from it, and I understand if you're a Beverly Hills Doctor you'll charge $500 to give somebody a shot, but the benefit I feel have really dropped off since the initial high. 
I also take an incredible amount of Vitamin D once a week by pill.(1.25mg) I don't hear much about that on this forum but I think it's done me alot of good. Maybe more than the B-12.

----------

